# New Tools!



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Its always exciting when we bring in new and innovative tools. We are constantly looking for tools to make your job more efficient and increase your bottom line.

CSR Building Supplies is proud to have Beroxper tools. BeroXper is high quality drywall finishing tools manufactured in Germany. 

We have the all the Finishing Blades and Extension Handles in stock as well as the TekRoll. The TekRoll will attach to most quality banjos. Its sturdy and designed for the professional taper. 

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/beroexper-tekroll/
http://csrbuilding.ca/product-category/trowels/beroxper-finishing-blades/

Brad Kennedy
[email protected]
www.drywalldelivery.com


----------

